# Dnata shortlisted email for maintenance technician



## Ashiqueshaikh (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi team,
I have received an email for a position i applied few days back at emirates dnata cargo section as Maintenance technician along with two forms of terms and conditions and uniform rules of tatoos asking me to sent that back by signing if i am interested in the offer they are giving me. Also its specially stating that this is not offer letter ..this will be the money and allowance you will be getting so if u r interested sent back by uploading before nov 3 2021 23.59 .Do anyone received any such or what will be next...


----------



## rockstartazanuf (10 mo ago)

Ashiqueshaikh said:


> Hi team,
> I have received an email for a position i applied few days back at emirates dnata cargo section as Maintenance technician along with two forms of terms and conditions and uniform rules of tatoos asking me to sent that back by signing if i am interested in the offer they are giving me. Also its specially stating that this is not offer letter ..this will be the money and allowance you will be getting so if u r interested sent back by uploading before nov 3 2021 23.59 .Do anyone received any such or what will be next...
> [/
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamrul Islam (8 mo ago)

Ashiqueshaikh said:


> Hi team,
> I have received an email for a position i applied few days back at emirates dnata cargo section as Maintenance technician along with two forms of terms and conditions and uniform rules of tatoos asking me to sent that back by signing if i am interested in the offer they are giving me. Also its specially stating that this is not offer letter ..this will be the money and allowance you will be getting so if u r interested sent back by uploading before nov 3 2021 23.59 .Do anyone received any such or what will be next...


----------



## Kamrul Islam (8 mo ago)

I’ve also received. Can I get your number please?


----------

